# Ultimate kickbak protection



## 716 (Nov 22, 2015)

I think this guy should be very very well protected at the table saw at least against kickbacks:


----------



## Kazooman (Jan 20, 2013)

Yeh, he might withstand a kickback, but haven't you read all of the threads on the danger of gloves in the shop? The drill press is gonna grab that guy and rip his arm off.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Did you see his push stick? Gloves will be no where near the saw.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

My workshop has gotten so crowded that I wouldn't be able to walk around if I had all of that on. Hey, come to think of it, if I'm unable to do anything in the shop I probably won't receive any serious injuries.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Holbs (Nov 4, 2012)

face protected, but no eye protection! no hearing protection! But I do like the idea of a net behind him to catch the kick back items. Saves on wall dents. But from the look of that behind wall, he is a terrible wood worker


----------

